# Galet de recharge avec un port lightning



## BuGG2ben (1 Avril 2017)

Bonjour,

Je suis à la recherche d'un accessoire pour mon Apple Watch mais je ne sais pas si cela existe.
Je cherche un galet de recharge mais avec une prise lightning pour pour voir le brancher avec mon chargeur d'iPhone.
L'idée est de pouvoir voyager avec mon chargeur d'iPhone et ce galet sans traîner deux câbles. Est-ce que cela existe ?
Sinon l'autre option est une batterie qui intègre le galet de recharge comme on en voit beaucoup mais ces batteries se chargent toutes avec un port micro-usb, à ma connaissance.
Merci pour vos idées


----------



## ibabar (6 Avril 2017)

J'ai le même désir que toi (dans un souci de voyage minimaliste, surtout que je viens d'acquérir des Airpods donc plus trop besoin de micro-USB: le lightning me suffit).
_ La station de charge magnétique pour AW, en sus de son prix (89€) est très lourd, bien plus que le câble en trop du galet d'origine (livré avec l'AW).
_ Pas trouvé non plus de batterie externe exclusivement lightning (puisqu'il faut un câble micro-USB vers USB-A + chargeur électrique + câble lightning pour charger l'iPhone), sans parler du poids très important de la batterie (qui ajoute certes une fonction mais la capacité de mon iPhone et de mon AW ne justifie pas que je me trimballe une batterie en journée).
_ À mon sens le plus simple est d'acheter un galet Apple avec câble 30cm (ça ne va pas révolutionner le poids embarqué par rapport au galet avec câble 2m mais ce sera plus propre: plus besoin de l'enrouler!):
http://www.apple.com/fr/shop/produc...rge-magnétique-pour-apple-watch-03-m?fnode=83
Sauf qu'à 35€ je me contente encore du câble de 2m enroulé...


----------



## Gwen (6 Avril 2017)

Je ne comprend pas trop ce besoin, les chargeurs d'Apple sont tous en USB non ?


----------



## fousfous (6 Avril 2017)

gwen a dit:


> Je ne comprend pas trop ce besoin, les chargeurs d'Apple sont tous en USB non ?


Oui mais de l'autre coté ce n'est que du lightning, du coup ce qu'ils veulent c'est n'avoir besoin que d'un seul cable et chargeur pour l'iPhone, l'Apple Watch ou les AirPods


----------



## Gwen (7 Avril 2017)

D'accord, il cherche donc un galet SANS câble.

Perso, j'ai pris le galet avec un câble de 30 cm, ça me va très bien en voyage.


----------



## Bashaut (4 Novembre 2017)

Check ça: https://www.hellonomad.com/pod-pro

Mais il faut enrouler son propre cable de recharge d'AW. Par contre, le lighting est intégré.

Sinon, il y a ça chez Belkin: http://www.belkin.com/us/F8J201/p/P-F8J201/
Le port magnétique de l'AW est intégré, par contre pas de cable lightning, qu'il faudra rajouter.

J'opterais pour ma part pour le Pod Pro de Nomad, que je trouve plus joli. Sinon, les prix se valent (si on considère qu'il faut acheter un cable AW en plus afin de le laisser en permanence dans le Pod Pro).


----------



## Petidej (15 Novembre 2017)

Alors moi j’ai ça et c’est top!!!! Que ce soit en mobilité ou comme dock sur une table de nuit.  Permet de charger l’iphone et l’aw le galet est intégré que du bonheur.

http://s.aliexpress.com/QvEv2euY


----------



## fousfous (16 Novembre 2017)

Alors je te conseil quand même de faire gaffe avec l'électronique vendu sur aliexpress, c'est pas vraiment aux normes et y a déjà eu des morts à cause de contrefaçon de mauvaise qualité


----------



## Petidej (18 Novembre 2017)

Là, ce n’est pas de la contre façon c’est juste un produit pas distribué ou sans distributeur en France. Curieux ce raisonnement de voir de la contrefaçon partout??! Il existe bien des marques de téléphone vendu en chine et pas distribué en France. 
Je t’engage à revoir ton message


----------



## fousfous (18 Novembre 2017)

Petidej a dit:


> Là, ce n’est pas de la contre façon c’est juste un produit pas distribué ou sans distributeur en France. Curieux ce raisonnement de voir de la contrefaçon partout??! Il existe bien des marques de téléphone vendu en chine et pas distribué en France.
> Je t’engage à revoir ton message


Ce que j'entend par contrefaçon englobe aussi les produits chinois qui font passer le chargeur pour un chargeur qui respecte les normes de qualité d'Apple alors que ce n'est pas du tout le cas.


----------



## ibabar (18 Novembre 2017)

Petidej a dit:


> Curieux ce raisonnement de voir de la contrefaçon partout??!


Soit le produit est MFI (Made For iPhone), soit il ne l'est pas et donc c'est une contrefaçon: https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204566

A force de ne voir, chercher et n'acheter qu'un prix, beaucoup en oublient leur cerveau au vestiaire...
Tu confonds *fabrication* avec certaines normes _(en l'occurrence ici le MFI imposé par Apple, ça pourrait aussi être des normes "géographiques" comme le marquage CE, ou encore des normes environnementales), _et *distribution*.

Pour parler de tes fameuses marques de téléphone chinois non vendus en France, soit ils ne respectent pas les normes d'importation (par exemple un DAS jugé trop dangereux selon nos référentiels), soit ils ne s'intègrent pas dans la politique de commercialisation du fabricant (réseau trop coûteux ou complexe par exemple, je rappelle qu'il faut aussi y intégrer le SAV entre autres).


----------



## Petidej (18 Novembre 2017)

Vous n’avez pas sans doute eu le temps de voir le produit, il est certifié MFI et en plus il a les logos CE mais bon j’oblige pas à l’achat, je disais juste que j’avais pris le risque d’acheter un produit pourrie chez AliExpress il y a certainement mieux et plus cher

CHOETECH 5000 mAh Puissance Banque Pour IWatch Avec MFi Certifié 2in1 Portable Wireless Chargeur Charge Rapide Pour Apple Montre Puissance banque


----------



## fousfous (18 Novembre 2017)

Petidej a dit:


> Vous n’avez pas sans doute eu le temps de voir le produit, il est certifié MFI et en plus il a les logos CE mais bon j’oblige pas à l’achat, je disais juste que j’avais pris le risque d’acheter un produit pourrie chez AliExpress il y a certainement mieux et plus cher
> 
> CHOETECH 5000 mAh Puissance Banque Pour IWatch Avec MFi Certifié 2in1 Portable Wireless Chargeur Charge Rapide Pour Apple Montre Puissance banque


Alors les logos sur aliexpress ils savent les mettre, il n'y a juste rien après... C'est comme la carte mère de mon imprimante 3D que j'avais acheté la bas ou il y a une étiquette certifiant le passage du contrôle qualité mais je peux t'assurer qu'elle n'a pas été vérifié.


----------



## ibabar (18 Novembre 2017)

C'est malheureusement trop souvent le cas avec les sites chinois qui indiquent des infos fausses pour duper le consommateur.
_Bon après, au vu du prix "élevé" du produit, on peut penser qu'il est dans les clous. Même si à titre perso j'ai de sérieux doute qu'Apple certifie un produit qui se charge via un port micro-USB._

Je ne dis pas que c'est obligatoirement faux, mais indiquer MFI ne leur coûte rien, et ils sont presque assurés de ne pas être inquiétés par Apple, tant les méandres judiciaires seraient longs et compliqués, au pire ils retireront le produit, en auront vendu des palettes et ne seront nullement obligés d'organiser une campagne d'information, de retours et de remboursements. Pendant ce temps le petit occidental aura la sensation d'avoir fait une bonne affaire ET d'avoir un produit conforme.
Quant au marquage CE, c'est un logo ultra contrefait, et les douanes font ce qu'elles peuvent mais c'est matériellement impossible de ne contrôler plus qu'une infime partie des importations (par picking).

_Ces normes, au même titre que le respect de la vie privée (ou plutôt le non respect par des multinationales comme Google ou Facebook) me met hors de moi.
Pas que des grosses boîtes s'y livrent mais que les consommateurs pensent que ce n'est pas grave, encouragés en plus par la désinformation médiatique des journaleux (incapables de bien faire leur travail d'investigation et de vérification) et par le mouvement de masse (c'est pas parce que tout le monde utilise des câbles à 2€ que ce n'est pas dangereux)._


----------



## Petidej (18 Novembre 2017)

Bon alors  c’est de la merde il faut pas l’acheter mais moi je m’en suis pas privé. 
Quand je pense à ceux qui achètent des produits sur Amazon sans savoir qu’ils sont chinois ....


----------



## LaJague (21 Novembre 2017)

En général le logo CE des sites chinois veut dire China Export..... c’est bien trouvé non [emoji23]
Je ne dis pas que le produit n’est pas bon, mais il ne faut pas se fier au prix élevé, un même produit peut être vendu du simple au .... quintuple.
Mais ça ne veut pas dire non plus que la qualité n’y est pas


----------



## snake974 (27 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour, 
Moi aussi j'aimerai ne pas avoir à me trimballer avec le cable de recharge de l'AW et celui de l'iPhone. J'ai repérer deux produits qui semblent remplir ses fonctions. Lequel choisirez vous ? 

https://www.amazon.fr/UGREEN-Batter...17028174&sr=8-4&keywords=batterie+apple+watch

https://www.amazon.fr/CHOETECH-Cert...17028174&sr=8-3&keywords=batterie+apple+watch


----------



## Petidej (30 Janvier 2018)

J’ai le deuxième et j’en suis ravi.... même s’il provient de chine voir mon commentaire plus haut


----------



## snake974 (30 Janvier 2018)

Compatible série 0?


----------

